# Crazy Contraptions We Build



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The masking tape really adds a decorative touch to it. I'm sure Flip will appreciate the subtlely off square lines. I'm impressed!

I had a similar talk with a friend today. She's sure she can build just about anything she wants. Me on the other hand...I'm lucky if I plug in my cell phone right. And when things go right....they quickly go wrong. My agility table got re-painted a few years ago. I carefully applied super-fine-sand to it. I painted it again. It was gorgeous. The past tense is really...obvious... eh? My mom ran over it with her car while it was setting out to dry. I cried!

What have you done with Velcro? I bought some to finish up a dog coat. But for training tools?

(...I've wanted velcro to put on dog muzzles so the muzzled ('Just in case') playgroup dogs can be taught to retrieve.....)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, the masking tape squares were to make the surface a little less slick, so the wild child wouldn't slip around so much.

I use velcro to make little pouches to put treats in. I mostly use these pouches for go outs. I stick in up along the side of the stanchion, the dog retrieves it and brings it to me to get a treat out. Combining a retrieve based go-out and a food based go-out into one. I've also used the pouches for agility training. 

Also used velcro on a pair of my Lhasa's gloves. sewed the fingers shut at the base and velcro along the cuff. This way it can work with the same idea as the treat pouch - dog retrieves glove and then has to bring it to me to get the treats out.

Major ouch about the agility table!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Super clever with the velcro! I'll be passing that on to a student...I told her to buy a food stuffable plushie or to remove the stuffing and do the velcro. Why didn't I tell her to just do a little pouch-thing.

I also said she should just work on getting her dog to retrieve the baggie of food or the food itself like my very silly dog does. She can do a velcro pouch thing. That should be easy..esp with parts of a sock or something?

Now...you don't happen to have a device that keeps track of repetitions/correct responses? Sure wish technology was my thing!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> The masking tape really adds a decorative touch to it. I'm sure Flip will appreciate the subtlely off square lines. I'm impressed!
> 
> I had a similar talk with a friend today. She's sure she can build just about anything she wants. Me on the other hand...I'm lucky if I plug in my cell phone right. And when things go right....they quickly go wrong. My agility table got re-painted a few years ago. I carefully applied super-fine-sand to it. I painted it again. It was gorgeous. The past tense is really...obvious... eh? My mom ran over it with her car while it was setting out to dry. I cried!
> 
> ...


That made me LOL! 

You girls definitely have no limit to your imaginations. That's great!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's some pics of the type of pouches I make. I didn't actually make this one, I bought some from Debby Quigley years ago, which is where I got the idea (gotta give credit where it's due).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Now THAT is spiffy.

*goes to get out her massive fleece stash.... hmmmm what color.....*


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> Now...you don't happen to have a device that keeps track of repetitions/correct responses? Sure wish technology was my thing!


Sporting goods stores would have "hand tally counters" with a finger hold...they are cheap under $5.00. If you google them you will see some pictures..
We used them when my son was pitching in baseball to count his pitches....
The downside is that they click.....but it is a 'different' sounding click....
Easy discreet way to 'count' - another thing for you to hold:doh:...but hey!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha, we've tried attaching those to clickers. And feel very primitive! 

More trainign device stories please!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley would be trying to rip the bumper off. Bumpers are his favorite!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> More trainign device stories please!


A different style of front box


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, not an obedience person... SOOOO what do you use this for?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

with a front box, the dog has to fit himself to the box, so he is "forced" into a straight sit. The one in the post above also has a finish box attached, that acts in the same way for a dog sitting straight at heel position.

This is just one of a gazillion things I do to work on straight fronts. I absolutely work on fronts more than any other thing in obedience.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is sooo cool! I really like the PVC looks. Which one is better? Does the bumper confuse them at all? I think Mira would try and retrieve the box!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The bumper on the box thing was just a very temporary thing because I didn't have anything better at the moment. I usually use the pvc boxes. The bumper wasn't much of a problem....Flip did take a look at it and dip his head to take it, but I just told him "come" again, and he knows come means right now, not after you do what you want to.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> A different style of front box


OMG! I love the front WITH a finish box! Very cool idea!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> A different style of front box


Ive already been to lowes....heeheehee...love the combo boxes...
Now to measure Trace so his booty will fit inside!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> A different style of front box


Cool 

The finish portion looks a bit forward to where my dogs finish - do you step into the fronting portion while they are finishing? 

I am trying to think if I have extra PVC LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Cool
> 
> The finish portion looks a bit forward to where my dogs finish - do you step into the fronting portion while they are finishing?


No, I don't move any while the dog is finishing and the position is still fine. But if you have a farther back position then you could always add a little piece to make it farther back.

For anyone that does make one of these, if your dog has never sat in anything like this before, you want to start with it a little wider so the dog isn't scared to get into it. As the dog gets more comfortable you can trim the width pieces down until it is just the right size. I usually end up taking the end pieces off eventually (the end where the dog's butt would be when it's sitting), but they're good for getting the dog to tuck into a tight sit.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> A different style of front box


What a great idea! I think you could sell this. I've seen other pvc boxs used for fronts and this looks to be the nicest design.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

they're actually pretty common in this area. I don't know if she actually invented them, but Julie Hill is who most of the people in this area got the idea from.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Finally found this post again. I was looking for the pvc for fronts and finishes. Thank you for posting!


----------

